# Scratch Made Vanilla Pudding Turned Green!



## patriciafmcghee (Sep 26, 2010)

Please help! My vanilla pudding turned green. I know the eggs were good (sink or swim before I cracked them), just bought the milk and flour this morning. This is the second time this has happened. Anyone know what I did wrong? Thanks!!


----------



## merstar (Sep 26, 2010)

Please post the recipe or recipe link, so we can check it out.


----------



## patriciafmcghee (Sep 26, 2010)

I used the recipe on the nilla wafers box. 1/2 c sugar, 1/3 c flour, dash salt, 3 eggs, 2 c milk, 1/2 tsp van. It says to separate the eggs, but my grandmother never did. I double the recipe. I do not have a double boiler, so I cook it on low. I appreciate any help/ideas.


----------



## Alix (Sep 26, 2010)

What kind of cookware are you using?


----------



## patriciafmcghee (Sep 26, 2010)

old french pot and metal whisk


----------



## SarahBlue (Sep 26, 2010)

Is it a copper pot?


----------



## patriciafmcghee (Sep 26, 2010)

I totally understand about following the directions, but I have been making this recipie this way for about 5 years and this is the first time this it has turned green. My husband's thought is could it be a chemical reaction with the whisk and bad salt or bad flour? 

No Mam it is not copper.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Sep 26, 2010)

It has to be a chemical reaction but from the ingredient list I cannot figure out what caused it.


----------



## bakechef (Sep 26, 2010)

If the pot is uncoated aluminum, that could be the culprit.  I have seen eggs cooked in uncoated aluminum and they turned green.


----------



## joesfolk (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't know why but I have had the same thing happen with instant sugar free pudding, chocolate.  i blamed it on buying the cheaper store brand.   But of course I could be off base here.


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 26, 2010)

joesfolk said:


> I don't know why but I have had the same thing happen with instant sugar free pudding...


hmm...maybe heating sugar substitutes is the culprit. I know you're not suppose to heat "Sweet & Low"...I don't know what happens if you do.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 26, 2010)

*According to Kerry's Island Kitchen:

*_There is a very real and scientific reason why                          eggs turn green: it is due to a reaction between the                          hydrogen sulfide in the egg white with the iron in the                          yolk to form iron sulfide, a harmless but unfortunately                          unappealing gray/green compound. It is this same                          compound that can form a gray skin around the yolk of                          hard boiled eggs, usually when you are trying to impress                          company with your deviled eggs. This reaction occurs                          because eggs are cooked for too long at excessive                          temperatures, and held for too long over heat before                          serving. _ _                          For this reason, you shouldn’t ever actually boil                          hard-boiled eggs, but simmer them until they are done,                          then immediately cool them under cold water. With                          scrambled eggs, obviously you can’t douse them in water                          before serving, so here are a few recommendations. Cook                          scrambled eggs in small batches and don’t hold them for                          prolonged periods of time. Use stainless steel utensils                          (aluminum itself produces a gray/black metallic oxide                          when in contact with low-acid foods or boiling water).                          If you must hold scrambled eggs for any length of time,                          keep them from direct heat by using a pan such as a                          chafing dish which allows your serving pan to sit in                          warmed water, keeping it away from the direct heat                          source. The fresher the eggs you use, the less likely                          you will get greening, but that is not a guarantee_

__
*This may be of help or not.*_
_


----------



## patriciafmcghee (Sep 27, 2010)

THANK YOU!! That was most definately helpful. I assume it will not harm you if you eat it, if you can get past the color!! I guess that is probably why they tell you to use a double boiler. I guess I will have to go shopping this weekend! Thank you everyone!!


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Sep 27, 2010)

you dont need to buy a double boiler....all you need is a normal pot and a metal bowl....the bowl needs to be the right size to sit inside the pot, but not touch the bottom....just boil some water in the pot, put the bowl on top, and you have your double boiler....all it does is prevent scorching by heating the bowl with boiling water/steam only, which is lower in temp and more consistent than the flame (or heating element) on your range

if you still need to shop, i would personally buy a new bowl instead of a double boiler...cheaper and more useful


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 27, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> hmm...maybe heating sugar substitutes is the culprit. I know you're not suppose to heat "Sweet & Low"...I don't know what happens if you do.


That shouldn't be the problem though, since you don't cook instant pudding.

Barbara


----------

